
How to Easily Convert Any Bookmarklet to Chrome Extension (+ source code) - legierski
http://blog.self.li/post/16366939413/how-to-convert-bookmarklet-to-chrome-extension
======
acqq
I don't know anything about Chrome extensions but I know that typical
bookmarklets function in all browsers. So my question is: why? Why not just
using bookmarklet as is?

~~~
brooklynite
Some people hate having a bookmarks bar visible or just want to make more
space for other things.

~~~
GBKS
You can also get extra exposure through the chrome web store. It's not a lot,
but every bit matters.

------
rmateu
Brilliant! thanks. I've been planning on converting some of my markdown
bookmarklets for blogging ([http://5typos.net/post/259552063/bookmarklets-for-
text-manip...](http://5typos.net/post/259552063/bookmarklets-for-text-
manipulation)) for some time, but was too lazy to checkout the specs. No
excuse now.

------
ck2
I've always been annoyed in Firefox and now apparently Chrome that you cannot
just have a simple, single-file extension if you don't need any external
files.

Why can't it just regex the manifest, etc. from the extension header in a
comment field.

------
jenningsjason
Does something like this exist for Safari or Firefox?

